# Paquerette Par Šilkinė Pusnis



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

My girl Sniegė new Lithuanian Junior Champion only 13 months old now! I am proud of her and her shows results. I love her all my heart ♥ 
Paquerette Par Šilkinė Pusnis 3x JCAC(JW), BOB

The last National dog show and she became LT JCH!








My 'kid' in the ring








And my happy winner after winning BOB a month ago.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulation, she is gorgeous:wub:


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you lynda very much! I see your kids are so sweet! kisses


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations!! :aktion033: She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations. She is beautiful!!!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh we love to see international champions!! Congratulations! Sniegė is a beautiful Baltic baby!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!! She is gorgeous!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, she's gorgeous! I love the picture in the ring... what a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

oh how many people like my girl. It's so nice to see that. THANK YOU ALL!!!
brendaman, yes we are from Baltic countries I hope my girl will become BALT JCH this summer.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! She looks so beautiful and full of life!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lovely lady! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Greta, your little girl looks very beautiful! Congrats!

Thanks so much for sharing her photos with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats, she's so gorgeous and I love how she's looking up at you. She looks like she really enjoys showing.


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you all so much! My little angel is sending many kisses to all and big thanks for nice words! 
Also I'd like to show you the smallest Sniege's friend Niko. He is my yorkie Ula's son, my both girls love him as much as I love my 'three kids'  

















If you want to see more photos and videos just ask a friends request - https://www.facebook.com/Elodeja.kennel


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations! Your fluff is beautiful!!! I love Niko he is a cutie!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Your little champion, Sneige is simply breathtaking.:wub:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Greta, I like her look in the first picture FIERCE get it mama


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Tija said:


> Thank you all so much! My little angel is sending many kisses to all and big thanks for nice words!
> Also I'd like to show you the smallest Sniege's friend Niko. He is my yorkie Ula's son, my both girls love him as much as I love my 'three kids'
> 
> 
> ...


 OMg this was a great surprise. I love his face to. just want to kiss it


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Greta,

You have not posted pictures for sooooooo long.

With a beauty like your Sniege, we should see pictures every other day, or you will be penalized:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:

CONGRATULATIONS on the new prize for Sniege:drinkup:


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Your kids are adorable. I understand why you are such a proud mama.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Greta, you must be sooooo thrilled with your little beauty!!! Yes post more pictures of your babies :chili:.


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you all!!! 
Niko is my first baby in my kennel 'Elodėja'. Ula has only one boy in first litter but he is super nice little man, I hope he will became perfect show man in near future. 
D.O.B. 2012-02-22 so at 5 months age he is going to first shows I promise beautiful pictures! 
And a bit more as far as Niko is concerned  
Father - LT, LV, EST, BALT, BY JCH Pastoralė Nova Acapulco DJ 
(INTER CH, WORLD JW Sharmnatan's Mexican Tiger x INTER CH Sharmnatan's Sweet Lorain)

















Mother - my Ula. Ultra Gamtos Harmonija 
(Camparis Mr. Hollywood x Noni Gamtos Harmonija) 
























And her new hair style  









And our beauty Niko: 








12 days
































6 weeks 
















Now he is 2,5 months old and recent photos I published yesterday. 

And video - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=373701945999457&set=vb.100000789631883&type=2&theater

If you can't see just send friend's request I will accept and you could see many photos and videos. 
P.s. he isn't for sale till 6 months old after shows and teeth changing he will be looking for new show home. I am not sure maybe I will keep him to get JCH.  

What about Sniege she is going to dog show after 2,5 weeks and then only after a month, later we are going to Latvia and maybe to Estonia. So you need to wait more photos of my little lady  
Because now she is in wraps all the time: 









I hope you enjoy my photos  I promise to visit you in this forum more often! kisses


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

The link did not work but I "friended" you on Facebook so I can view it there.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL :wub:


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

Nervusrek, yes, I see. I hope you will like video 
Katkoota, Thank you!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What gorgeous babies you have...thank you for sharing with us. :wub:


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you mysugarbears!!!


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Love the videos & pics!!!


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

Nervusrek, thank you! it's nice to hear you like them


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, she is stunning!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a beauty! Congratulations!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Stunning face and coat!


----------

